# Chewing holes on their fleece!



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm using fleece as a) it's cheap and b) it's more Eco friendly than having stuff to throw out. 

But my girls keep filling it up and chewing holes on it and then hiding under it! They have plenty if hides holes for them so it's not that they don't have anywhere to hide. 

The fleece is wrapped around correx as tightly as I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My female does that, it's because she wants nesting material. I give her half a bag of bedding and she'll still go for the fleece. I covered her cage once to keep the sun out, and she pulled it through 1/4in spacing. It was half a foot of fleece.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

They have fleece for nesting... And have tried shredded tissue stuff and shredded paper... Maybe not using enough? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like I said, I gave my female tons and tons of bedding. It literally is almost filling the 6in pan. She still will go for the fleece as well. Maybe in their minds it is great for their feng shui. If the chewing is focused in one spot, maybe try covering it with a hidey box, a grass mat, or some tile.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't cover any more with tile! Lol... Have covered as much as I can with their litter tray and half the bottom level covered with a tile! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

People use bitter apple to discourage biting. That could work, but if they realize it tastes bad they might want NOTHING to do with it. lol I have no clue.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Where would I get bitter apple though? :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in America so I'm not familiar with England. You do have Pets At Home as your pet stores right? There was this: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/chew-deterrent-trigger-spray-300ml-by-shaws-15462

Otherwise, Amazon.co.uk had: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bitter-Apple-Spray-8-oz/dp/B0002DHPRQ


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you. Going to pah tomorrow so will see what they have in store. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It'll probably be in the dog or cat section as a chew deterrent. Ferrets might have some sort of equivalent?


----------

